# Opinions on Pier Carts?????



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay, so I am trying to decide if I want to spend a little over $200 on a Sr Pier Cart, or do I want to get the 4 wheeled heavy duty wagon from lowes for 120 and add rod holders a such too. My biggest problem is how hard is eithier one of them going to be to pull in the sand? It will be used for a mixture of Beach and Pier fishing, and also the beach trips to haul all the gear for the family and such. Also does anyone else have any other ideas that they have made to use on these? I am open to all suggestions, experiences likes and dislikes. I did go through some of the old forums and look at stuff, but did't really get the answers i personally was looking for. Thanks in advance, and also if you have pics of your setup please post!:fishing:


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

i love my SR cart for both pier and beach...dont miss my old lowes cart at all


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Now with the lowes type cart, was it easy to pull through the sand? or do you find the beach cart easier to pull?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Fish-n-mate carts pull easy. Buy now or buy later. If you need a cart much it is worth it. Very lite. A loaded Jr will weigh less than the Lowes cart does by itself. Not to mention pulling 2 extra tires through the sand. JMHO


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

4 wheeled heavy duty wagon Pro: very easy to pul on pierl, can haul a lot of stuff on it. Con: it's gonna hurt back to lift that thing off or on you vehicle, especially after a long fishing trip, corrosion.
Aluminum SR Pier cart Pro: look good, very light, don't need no tacky PVC pipe attachment as rod holder, no corrosion. Con: EXPENSIVE, it can be heavy to pull when you have a full cooler or something heavy on it, cuz you have to lift the front up then pull.

On sand I found the SR pier cart is easier to pull than the wagon.

Over all I love my aluminum pier cart. just my 2cent

good luck


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

I like my pier cart. shop around. I got mine from triple s pier at less than bass pro shop. they are closed now but some of the piers might be cheaper for the same thing. 

frank


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, the aluminum pier carts are nice. If you fish the sand with them all the time, worth upgrading the tires as well.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I loved my Jr so much for the beach that I bought a Sr. for the pier. The Jr has Wheeleez tires for the sand while the Sr is stock.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I found one on craigs list, SR. very good price, almost half the cost.if you have time to wait and look deals can be found.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Go with the cart, much better in the sand. I put the blue liner in mine and I think liner makes the cart even better.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with boomer. You need some type of liner to keep things from falling out. When I bought mine I was working for a HVAC contractor. I got the shop guy's to put me an aluminum liner on the sides and bottom, only problem it fit so good that I had to drill holes in the bottom so it would drain when I washed it out.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I picked mine up off of craigs list, albout 40% off the price of new. If you are willing to wait and shop around you can get them cheaper.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

also rockfish1 put some of the white plastic trelllis material you can get from Lowes in it for me and it works great. just cut it to size and hold it in with plastic wire ties.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I used the expanded metal that is used in some ceramic tile installations. It cost 4 bucks for enough to do it twice and the material has a little "edge" that holds things very well.

Unless you have expensive tires every cart design is going to be tough on fluffy sand. Just avoid the thinking that since you have a cart you can haul more.

One thing I am going to do to my Senior model is look for bicycle style tires for pier use, it will ride higher and have less resistance that the wide soft tires.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

speedee said:


> it can be heavy to pull when you have a full cooler or something heavy on it, cuz you have to lift the front up then pull.


learn to load it correctly, IE put the weight over the axle... light stuff front and rear, weight in the middle... let the wheels carry the load...


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Here’s another, I agree get the Fishn’ Mate. Jr or Sr. I have the Jr. It surprised me how easy it pulls through the sand, in confirmed my good choice. And you can see by just handling it, it will be around for a long time. At the pier you see about every contraption known to mankind and some maybe not known. lol But for multi-purpose the Fishn’ Mate is nice. 

And as someone said, look around besides BPS and Cabela’s maybe even Gander. You may be able to save a few bucks until you run out of time and want it now, then there’s no crime in paying retail, they’re worth it. After I had gotten mine, I walked into some ACE hardware store near the shore, you know one of the mom and pop independently owned ones that carry a little of everything and there was a whole row of Fishn’ Mates sitting outside the store.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Get the Fish n Mate for the additional $20-$30 it's worth it. I got mine at WalMart in Surfside Beach and saved a few bucks over the tackle shops and piers. The yard wagons at Lowes are about twice as heavy and the saltwater will turn them into a rust bucket in a couple of years.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

get the jr if u dont have alot to carry..sr if u do..i have the sr and let me tell u it is the best investment as far as carts go that i have done..i started out as a teen fishing with a dolley on the pier.then i added rod holders to it but the net behind the cooler tackle back on top the cooler, hooked the Gaff on the cross bar and carried the chum bucket in my hand what a site it did the job but man.i can remember going out on seagull and grandview pier.. with my friend e.c im sure some of u know us we would put the 150quart cooler in first put the heavers all around and damn he carries like 5 rods as well as i so they help hold the chairs and the tackle bags, and umbrella and sometimes another cooler stacked on top of that one..what im trying to say is that they can carry alot of gear..good buy imho


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of there carts easily available, now i want to decide between a jr and sr, i have been looking at the measurements and the senior looks huge for what i need, i know you always need more room and all that, but sometimes to much can be to much


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Honestly, pictures may not help as much as you think. It can help to see what other people carry. But you really just have to settle on exactly _what you want to carry_ and go from there. I have both the sr. and jr. carts and alot of experience using both. Both have their place. Here's my $0.02 While not as bad a utility wagon, both sizes still suck pulling the stock tires through the sand. If you normally fish the pier this won't matter. But if you spend alot of time lugging it through the sand you will eventually break down and buy the wheeleez tires and kick yourself for not doing it sooner. Get them when the budget allows. Worth every penny. 

Reasons to consider the jr. cart:
-You often fish by yourself or you and one other person only take minimal gear
-You don't stay out for extended periods
-You plan on releasing most of your catches
-You regularly plan on negotiating tight spaces (doorways, narrow gateways, or inside of vehicles)
-You normally use a small cooler

Reasons to consider the sr. cart:
-You often fish with another person or two, or haul beach gear for the family
-You often stay out for extended periods: which means more drinks, meals, snacks, and ice; and may want chairs or shade umbrella
-You keep many of your catches and plan on filling your cooler full of fish
-You normally use a medium to large sized cooler

No matter which they pick many people second guess their decision after the fact. Many who chose the sr. say they pack too much. Many who went with the jr. say they need more room. I originally had the jr. and found that I needed a bigger cooler than I thought I would. Now I only use the sr. cart. When thinking about what size cooler you're going to use remember at least half of the cooler will be taken up by ice. If you're trying to get by with a smaller cooler you can use several frozen bottles of water in place of bagged ice. It will last longer and you can drink it as it melts and refreeze unused ones when you get back home. Hope this helps.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Jr and LOVE it pier and beach. Since you live in Va check on the price at Green Top in Glen Ellen it is not far from Bass Pro and Gander Mountain. they have a great assortment of salt water gear. Their prices beat the previous mentioned on everything. I was in there yesterday and dropped $150. The customer service is TOP NOTCH.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

eastcoastsurfer said:


> Does anyone have any pics of there carts easily available, now i want to decide between a jr and sr, i have been looking at the measurements and the senior looks huge for what i need, i know you always need more room and all that, but sometimes to much can be to much


Go to the Cabela's or BPS web sites. Use Fish cart as the keyword search and the Fishn' Mates come up. Cabela's has a better picture because it shows both the Standard (Sr) and the Jr. with gear on it. The BPS just shows the empty cart. The Sr or Stadard is large. If you only take 2 - 4 rods you can load whatever in the JR. There's ever room to stick the wife's or girlfriends folding beach chair on it lol


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

DaBig2na said:


> I have a Jr and LOVE it pier and beach. Since you live in Va check on the price at Green Top in Glen Ellen it is not far from Bass Pro and Gander Mountain. they have a great assortment of salt water gear. Their prices beat the previous mentioned on everything. I was in there yesterday and dropped $150. The customer service is TOP NOTCH.


I second going to GreenTop..lowest prices on the Sr/Jr carts..I did see a "motorized" SR cart at TW in Nags Head for $599 if you want to go that route...


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Rockfish1 said:


> learn to load it correctly, IE put the weight over the axle... light stuff front and rear, weight in the middle... let the wheels carry the load...


I have a heavy tackle box and a heavy cooler, plus chair, live bait bucket, gaff, 4 fishing rods. I still have to lift the front up and then pull but I love my cart anyway.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

1obxnut said:


> I second going to GreenTop..lowest prices on the Sr/Jr carts..I did see a "motorized" SR cart at TW in Nags Head for $599 if you want to go that route...


Yeah but if you go out on Hatteras where you arent supposed to the NPS might write you a ticket


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

How about this option?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuqkCJ6CM3k&feature=related


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I use my Jr. model strictly for pier fishing. My friend that sometimes goes when I do to kingfish has the Sr. model.

He told me and showed that when he takes his inside the motel room at night that he can't pull it through a 36" exterior door opening. I can go through a door with my Jr. no problems.

As one guy on here said, "Don't be lazy and just take everything off and turn the Sr. model sideways and then they have no problems going through exterior doors." Well that is fine IF you desire to unload and load it up everytime you go to use it and go inside and out.

Keep in mind I have not used my cart on the beach and I don't have a outside porch or utility building to lock my stuff up in when I go to the coast, course some of you anglers I'm sure have the accommodations to do just that.

I only use mine to kingfish and when I get the chance to fish for drum and I like to roll my cart "right on inside" or "outside at the times I go out and depart the pier. 

Something to think about.

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I only use a small cooler as if I start to catch kings and cobia on a daily basis then, and then I will have to "worry"about getting a larger one. Sr. ones are nice, so is the Jrs.

RT


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the jr. cause I can put enough on it to last 2 persons one day. You may be having some shrimpatized or mulletized drinks if you use that junk for bait. Sand fleas are like olives in a martini. I'm 67 and can easily lift it into the back of the nissan pathfinder and still got plenty room. With the camper top it stays in back if the truck. The jr. is easier to get up and down beach access stairs if you need to use them. Wouldn't be without a cart again, you can get to the surf earlier and fish later and not get wore out.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of the Jr loaded up. I will try to take a pic of the Sr loaded next time we go fishing at the pier. I will try to take a picture of the cart on the cart caddy when I go fishing tonight.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I took the pics last night with my iPhone but I can't get it to load on this page. Will try with another camera tomorrow when I go fishing at the pier.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the pics and info, i ended up at Green Top and got a Sr.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Good choice. You can always take less stuff when needed. But you can't fit "more" when the Jr is loaded to the gills.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Smart move it's well worth the few extra bucks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

since I've been thinking of doing the same, can you tell me what the Sr cost you at Green Top?


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

219


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

huh, I've seen it quite a bit cheaper... was it 219 after tax or before?


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

the only problem i have with the fishnmate carts is the axels. when they are loaded up the wheels will bend inward due to the axels not being able to handle the pressure. Also causes the wheels to squeel like hell. I used some white lithium grease on the wheels to stop the squeel but the axels are still weak i would say


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

looked all over Richmond and Hampton Roads calling alot of the bait shops and cheapest that I saw. Online, maybe a few bucks cheaper then good luck with shipping. Also alot of th ebait shops I talked with said they could order it but alot didn't have in stock and were still more expensive then Green Top. Happy with the decision. :fishing:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

If you put enough weight on it to bend the axel how do you pull it. I carry a cooler a tackle box 4 rod and reels and a chair. I have been loading mine for 2 years with no problem.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I carry a lot of gear usually. Two buckets, one with a brick in it for chum, a loaded cooler, my heavy ass tackle box, umbrella, 4 or 5 rods and anything else my friends bring that they put up there. It doesnt bend a lot a lot but enough to notice after using a lot. My uncles supposed to make me a new axel out of some stronger material so hopefully that will help


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The older I get I have found that less is better. I don't carry the big tackle box anymore. I carry a small box with a few extra rigs an assortment of weights from 2 - 4 oz. an assortment of hooks and swivels, a cooler with 1/2 bag of ice, a couple of sandwitches a couple of drinks and a small bait cooler, an aluminum folding chair and a beach umbrella a sand flea rake, (4) rod and reels (4) 2" PVC rod extenders. Any more than that I need a mule to pull it.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I too have noticed the axle squeak in my cart when it gets too full. No problem when it is just me and my stuff but when I carry my stuff , my dad's stuff , my brother and his son stuff too, the cart squeaks and I puff and huff more.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You can break the axles on a pickup truck if you abuse the load rating. these things are not designed to carry the gear of a boy scout troop. Everybody don't need to carry a tackle box and a cooler. With that many people some of the gear might need to be carried.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

The standard axle isn't a design flaw. It works fine for a typical fisherman. But if you want to push the limits with heavy loads then you can purchase a T-316 marine grade stainless steel axle cut to size for around $30 shipped from OnlineMetals. And if you're doing that you might as well reinforce the carts frame where it meets the axel, cheap and easy to do. But if you're pushing loads that heavy then just go ahead and get the wheeleez and do a 1" aluminum axel. No more squeaking wheels and floats over the sand. But again I say for the average joe's loadout the standard axel works fine.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

On my Sr cart I load a full 24qt cooler, 2 full 4gal buckets, 2- 48" HD sand spikes, 8 rods, 1 umbrella, a folding reclining chair. and sometimes, my friend's 7 yr old son. It does make some noise once in a while but the only time the axle couldn't handle the stress was when I drove over a dip in the road and the rearmost wheel caught the pavement and bent a little bit.


----------

